# Subsequent upgrades



## circus78 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi, my goal is to upgrade from 12.0-RELEASE to 13.0-RELEASE  According to my understanding, it is not possible to jump directly to latest version.
Correct?
Let's say I just upgraded from 12.0-RELEASE to 12.1-RELEASE. In order to save space for the next upgrades (12.1-RELEASE -> 12.2-RELEASE, 12.2-RELEASE -> 13.0-RELEASE), there is anything I can do to save space?
My guess

`pkg clean
rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*`

?
What do you think? 
Thank you!


----------



## bsduck (Jun 9, 2021)

You should be able to upgrade from 12.0 to 13.0 directly.
`freebsd-update -r 13.0-RELEASE upgrade`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 10, 2021)

bsduck said:


> You should be able to upgrade from 12.0 to 13.0 directly.



True, but it's sometimes advisable to update before upgrading.


----------

